# Marriott Ocean Pointe October 30 to Nov 6th    lock off -7 nights great deal!



## zerap (Sep 28, 2022)

Marriott Ocean Pointe October 30 to Nov 7th    lock off   
$800


----------



## owe222 (Sep 28, 2022)

zerap said:


> Marriott Ocean Pointe October 30 to Nov 7th    lock off
> $800


Interested, is this a 7- or 8-day rental?
Thank you


----------



## zerap (Sep 28, 2022)

owe222 said:


> Interested, is this a 7- or 8-day rental?
> Thank you


7 nights


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Sep 28, 2022)

zerap said:


> 7 nights







zerap said:


> Marriott Ocean Pointe October 30 to Nov 7th    lock off
> $800





You may want to recheck your calendar as the dates you posted indicates EIGHT nights.



.


----------



## zerap (Sep 28, 2022)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> You may want to recheck your calendar as the dates you posted indicates EIGHT nights.
> 
> 
> 
> .


sorry.  correct dates.  Sunday october 30 to Sunday Nov 6th (7 nights)


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Sep 28, 2022)

Is this an Interval International exchange?


.


----------



## zerap (Sep 28, 2022)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Is this an Interval International exchange?
> 
> 
> .


not a II exchange


----------



## ILuv2Travel (Sep 29, 2022)

zerap said:


> Marriott Ocean Pointe October 30 to Nov 7th    lock off
> $800



Any chance you have november 6-12


----------



## zerap (Sep 29, 2022)

ILuv2Travel said:


> Any chance you have november 6-12


sorry dates are firm.


----------



## tagfam4 (Sep 29, 2022)

How many does it sleep?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zerap (Sep 29, 2022)

tagfam4 said:


> How many does it sleep?
> should sleep 4. king and pullout
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevieian (Sep 30, 2022)

Is this room Oceanfront or Ocean-view ?  Do you know which building ?  Please reply if still for Rent Please... Thanks,  Paul


----------



## zerap (Sep 30, 2022)

stevieian said:


> Is this room Oceanfront or Ocean-view ?  Do you know which building ?  Please reply if still for Rent Please... Thanks,  Paul


Hi Paul, Ocean view, building to be determined. still available


----------



## zerap (Oct 3, 2022)

PRICE DROP $750


----------



## zerap (Oct 6, 2022)

its still available $700 OBO


----------

